# Mac and cheese with hot sausage and bacon weave



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

20160807_151704.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016


















20160807_151736.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks tasty! 

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2016)

That looks delicious!

Al


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you both!


----------



## b-one (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks great I think we have a addict! :biggrin:


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been wanting to do another fatty for a while now and have been toying with different ideas.
You've just given me another one...
Looks good!

    Thumbs Up


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 10, 2016)

Now that looks delicious!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2016)

WOW.    That looks great.     Info on how its prepared?


----------



## dukeburger (Aug 10, 2016)

That looks awesome!! 

Points for sure


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

20160806_141521.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016






I was shooting for smoked gouda and white cheddar mac and cheese but the store I went didn't have any gouda. For some reason many of the grocery stores around me stopped carrying it? Anyways I ended up using medium cheddar and Monterey Jack cheese. Made the mac and cheese ahead of time and let it chill for a while.













20160806_141511.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016






Next I flattened out 1 pound of hot pork sausage on wax paper coated with a little pam. I laid out my bacon weave on a separate piece of wax paper. I used center cut thick bacon for my vertical bacon strips and regular thin bacon for my horizontal strips.













20160807_101048.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016






I spooned the mac and cheese in the sausage [feel free to add more cheese] and rolled it as tight as possible folding the ends up as I went. Then I rolled the stuffed pork in the bacon weave tightly and put them in the fridge to set up. I didn't have a pic of the rolling process since my hands were preoccupied.  I know I don't need the meat probe but I always like to know what's going on inside.













20160807_151736.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 10, 2016






Put on the smoker at 225ish for 3 hours and 45 min. and this is what I got.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2016)

CC, Nice idea for a fatty,looks scrumptious !


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 11, 2016)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Looks great and awesome description. That deserves some points. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 11, 2016)

That is amazing!













Are you kidding Me.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2016)

That looks great Thanks for sharing I still haven't made a Fatty LOL Points heading at ya

Richie


----------



## canuck76 (Aug 11, 2016)

Inspiration!!  (and drool...)


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 11, 2016)

Dude - that looks amazing!  Points!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

By far my favorite fatty ive seen on here,looks fantastic:)


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I think i gave u points lol,not quite sure how but that deserves it!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 11, 2016)

Holy moly!  Not that is great looking and I'll bet the flavor was wonderful!

Points for sure!


----------



## dward51 (Aug 12, 2016)

x2 on the points!!!!  That is one fine and tasty looking fattie


----------



## worm304 (Aug 13, 2016)

O, man! That is glorious... This will be my first fatty attempt... Do you think if I skip the sausage it will stay together fine?


----------



## worm304 (Aug 13, 2016)

Disregard! In researching other fatties I just came  to realize that sausage is probably the center piece.


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

worm304 said:


> Disregard! In researching other fatties I just came to realize that sausage is probably the center piece.















20160731_134035.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

worm304 said:


> O, man! That is glorious... This will be my first fatty attempt... Do you think if I skip the sausage it will stay together fine?


 It will but you have to put it in the fridge for a while before you wrap it in bacon weave. Make sure you get some good bacon as well. It will make the rolling process much easier and yield a much better product when finished cooking.


----------



## worm304 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks!!! Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 13, 2016)

Sausage in a fatty is kind of a "given". You can use pork or ground beef, but the ground meat is what ties it all together...


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2016)

Brilliant, innovative, a true work of art. The crowd roars its approval and gives a point!

I love this.

Disco


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah I'm definitely going to do this again soon but try it with a different cheese combo. Maybe smoked gouda. Probably going to do a different sausage as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## worm304 (Aug 13, 2016)

I think ground beef would actually be really good with Mac and cheese... Classic American and mild cheddar maybe?


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

worm304 said:


> I think ground beef would actually be really good with Mac and cheese... Classic American and mild cheddar maybe?


Yeah. I did a meatloaf a ways back that was stuffed with bacon mac n cheese and it was excellent!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 13, 2016)

A newbie parades this into the hallowed halls of SMF?  Awesome post. Well done! Point!  And welcome! B


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 13, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> A newbie parades this into the hallowed halls of SMF?  Awesome post. Well done! Point!  And welcome! B


I appreciate it


----------



## shawn p (Aug 14, 2016)

looks amazing!  gonna give this a try for the next Packer Game!


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 14, 2016)

Shawn P said:


> looks amazing!  gonna give this a try for the next Packer Game!


​Right on!


----------



## dannylang (Aug 15, 2016)

CrippledCracker, you hit it out of the park, great job.

dannylang


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 15, 2016)

dannylang said:


> CrippledCracker, you hit it out of the park, great job.
> 
> dannylang


Thanks dannylang


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 15, 2016)

This is an awesome result!  Yet another recipe to add to my "to-smoke" list.


----------



## yotzee (Aug 18, 2016)

I did the same thing a few years back, yours looks better!


----------



## briggy (Aug 19, 2016)

Outstanding!  Feels like I should try this out with ground beef and some SQWIB'S mac & cheese!  Points on the way!


----------



## thedood (Aug 19, 2016)




----------

